# Jake's First Deer



## wvdawg (Oct 18, 2017)

Shot this buck Monday evening.  It was a nice one for our little 8 year old hunter's first!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 18, 2017)

Congratulations way to go young man!! Awesome first deer.


----------



## mar0311 (Oct 18, 2017)

*mar0311*

Sweet..Congrats little man!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 18, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice buck! Congrats young man.


----------



## rydert (Oct 18, 2017)

congrats to the young man!!


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 18, 2017)

That's what it's all about. Congrats Jake!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 19, 2017)

well done and congrats to the youngster!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2017)

Congratulations to the young man!


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 19, 2017)

Jake meets Buck! Well done.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 20, 2017)

Jake says thank you.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 21, 2017)

Good shoot'n Jake.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 12, 2017)

Special thanks to Marty Wilson - it is already on the wall!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2017)

Awesome!  Congratulations, Jake!


----------



## marknga (Dec 14, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 26, 2017)

Congrats to the young man!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 27, 2017)

Great way to start off.  Congrats, Jake.

Hoss


----------



## kawigirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Great job on your first deer. Good job Mom, he's rocking the fox hoodie and Georgia hat!!


----------



## riskyb (Apr 19, 2018)

Awsome deer congrats buddy


----------

